# Looking for feedback



## jenjenMN (Apr 28, 2020)

I spent some time in a darkroom yesterday and would appreciate some input on a couple of my prints. These are photos of the actual prints and I used glossy paper - the quality is not great and I apologize in advance. Also I aware of the developer smudge and scratches on the photo of the little shack. Any feedback is appreciated!!


----------



## terri (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome to TPF!   

Your prints look good, and you're already aware of the mistakes.   I'm curious about your process.   They are all very warm.  What paper and developer did you use?   Did you tone afterwards? 

Very nice!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2020)

I like your sepia tone look, which I think adds a sort of old-timey aura.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 28, 2020)

To me they're a little too dark, I'd maybe try a second or 1/2 second less exposure time and see what you get. I'd watch for dust spots, especially in dark parts of an image. They quit making Spot Tone, but Marshall makes some (Freestyle Photo carries it). 

It comes in different tints in warmer and cooler tones, which you need to match to the print. To tone those white/light spots, I put a very small amount of each color of gray/black in a separate well in a white plastic paint tray. (You should be able to see which brownish black or bluish black is the closest match). You use a very, very, very! fine point brush; I usually dip it in, blot just barely on a paper towel, then touch it to the spot (gently). It should blend into the print so you can't see where it was spot toned.

So to not have to do all_ that... _dust off the enlarging lens regularly, I've usually used a microfiber cloth. I haven't developed film in ages, so someone else could help with what helps prevent scratches. Printing, I love.

If you like dark, are you familiar with Brassai? your photos made me think of a book of his that I have. I might think about doing a bit of dodging of the little bright parts in the images. But then, I like to play with my Dodgette set that I found at a camera swap years ago.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 28, 2020)

What film was that shot on (you just had a post about Ilford 3200) ?


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Jun 1, 2020)

I like the woods scene,  just the right combination of mysterious and spooky.


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Feb 27, 2021)

Derrel said:


> I like your sepia tone look, which I think adds a sort of old-timey aura.


Yeah same I liked that one also.


----------

